# Active use



## Carmen la nita

Hello!

How would you translate this sentence: _The system is in active use with the emergency services, mortuaries and the Home Office_.

Here is my attempt:

Onze system wordt actief gebruikt door Helpdienstenorganisaties, mortuaria, en overheidsinstanties. 

Do you think it is good?

Dank,

Carmenita


----------



## HKK

Bijna 

Ons/Het systeem wordt (actief) gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria, en het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken.


----------



## Carmen la nita

HKK said:


> Bijna
> 
> Ons/Het systeem wordt (actief) gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria, en het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken.


 
Thank you for your help.

Kann I ask why you've put actief in brackets?


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Kann I ask why you've put actief in brackets?


 
Here's my interpretation: when you say in Dutch 'wordt gebruikt' it actually means that it is used. Adding 'actief' is not wrong but somewhat superfluous, because you cannot imagine in this particular case that it  would be used passively (passief). 'actief' is in brackets because if you want more emphasis you can after all use it but a more common way of saying it would then be 'wordt veelvuldig gebruikt'.

When the sentence is constructed with the noun 'gebruik' the addition of 'actief' sounds better because something can be 'in use' and that by itself doesn't say anything about the frequency or intensity of that use but 'in actief gebruik' makes clear that it is actively used, i.e. it can be used frequently or intensely and the unit will still remain reliable.


----------



## Carmen la nita

jacquesvd said:


> Here's my interpretation: when you say in Dutch 'wordt gebruikt' it actually means that it is used. Adding 'actief' is not wrong but somewhat superfluous, because you cannot imagine in this particular case that it would be used passively (passief). 'actief' is in brackets because if you want more emphasis you can after all use it but a more common way of saying it would then be 'wordt veelvuldig gebruikt'.
> 
> When the sentence is constructed with the noun 'gebruik' the addition of 'actief' sounds better because something can be 'in use' and that by itself doesn't say anything about the frequency or intensity of that use but 'in actief gebruik' makes clear that it is actively used, i.e. it can be used frequently or intensely and the unit will still remain reliable.


 
Right this is pretty clear. Just to double check then:

Ons systeem wordt in actief gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria, en het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken. ?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Andermaal bedankt voor je vraag én voor je eigen inbreng in de vertaling!!



Carmen la nita said:


> Ons systeem wordt in actief gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria, en het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken.


Wat de hoofdletters betreft heb ik me laten leiden dor dit artikel. De komma zou ik ook weglaten (vandaar ,).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Right this is pretty clear. Just to double check then:
> 
> Ons systeem wordt in actief gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria, en het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken. ?


 
It's a bit mixed up: If you're attached to the word 'actief' I'd leave you the choice between following:

1) Ons systeem wordt (actief) gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria en het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken.
2) Ons systeem is in actief gebruik bij hulpdiensten, mortuaria en het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken

From these two I'd always chose the first one! 

I hope you didn't get confused with my answer to your question why HKK put (actief) within brackets. His translation is perfect either way: you don't need the 'actief' but if you like it there you can easily put it (without brackets then, of course).


----------



## Carmen la nita

jacquesvd said:


> It's a bit mixed up: If you're attached to the word 'actief' I'd leave you the choice between following:
> 
> 1) Ons systeem wordt (actief) gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria en het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken.
> 2) Ons systeem is in actief gebruik bij hulpdiensten, mortuaria en het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken
> 
> From these two I'd always chose the first one!
> 
> I hope you didn't get confused with my answer to your question why HKK put (actief) within brackets. His translation is perfect either way: you don't need the 'actief' but if you like it there you can easily put it (without brackets then, of course).


 
Jacques, many thanks for your answer, it's clearer to me now. I think I will keep your first sentence (Ons systeem wordt actief gebruikt door hulpdiensten, mortuaria en het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken) as I want to stress the fact that it's actively used.

Dank!!!!


----------



## Carmen la nita

Many thanks to everyone for your help


----------

